# Need to send dog back to uk by air



## ziggydog (Jul 5, 2010)

Does anyone here on Rhodes know where I could find a shipping crate or similar for a rather large German Shepherd ! I am in the Lardos area.
Many Thanks.


----------



## KathyK (Jun 22, 2010)

Contact one of the vets on Rodos - they should be able to help. Alternatively are there any animal charities near you? Many people on our island use the Animal Welfare baskets/carriers and (hopefully!!) do return them, eventually. There is also a pet shop on the road from the airport to Rodos Town, (going towards the town on the left hand side) but I imagine to purchase they might be a bit expensive. Always try though.


----------



## Gerkin (Jul 8, 2010)

Make sure to check with iata.org for Animal shipping regulations, otherwise the airport will supply a more suitable sized crate & charge you a lot for it!


----------



## ziggydog (Jul 5, 2010)

KathyK said:


> Contact one of the vets on Rodos - they should be able to help. Alternatively are there any animal charities near you? Many people on our island use the Animal Welfare baskets/carriers and (hopefully!!) do return them, eventually. There is also a pet shop on the road from the airport to Rodos Town, (going towards the town on the left hand side) but I imagine to purchase they might be a bit expensive. Always try though.


Many thanks for all the information.


----------



## Haraki (Aug 5, 2009)

*Shipping company in Rhodes Town*



ziggydog said:


> Does anyone here on Rhodes know where I could find a shipping crate or similar for a rather large German Shepherd ! I am in the Lardos area.
> Many Thanks.


Hi

I used the shipping agency below for various things in and out of Rhodes, Laura speaks english and is very helpfull, it has been approx 14 months since I used them last, so hopefully she will still be there, if not other persons in the office are very knowlegable but struggle a little in english.

They certainly will have answers to all your questions.

If you go to there office address you will get a warm welcome. 

LAURA SELLINA & SIA EE
DODEKANISIAKO SHIP.AGENCY
2,MAKRIYANNI STR.-RHODES 85100
TEL.2241024344-2241021890-FAX.2241034910

hope it helps


----------



## ziggydog (Jul 5, 2010)

Many thanks to all for great information.=Haraki;334826]Hi

I used the shipping agency below for various things in and out of Rhodes, Laura speaks english and is very helpfull, it has been approx 14 months since I used them last, so hopefully she will still be there, if not other persons in the office are very knowlegable but struggle a little in english.

They certainly will have answers to all your questions.

If you go to there office address you will get a warm welcome. 

LAURA SELLINA & SIA EE
DODEKANISIAKO SHIP.AGENCY
2,MAKRIYANNI STR.-RHODES 85100
TEL.2241024344-2241021890-FAX.2241034910

hope it helps[/QUOTE]


----------

